# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Si ta vlerësojmë punën e një politikani?

## Neteorm

*Nga Mariella Palazzolo*

Vlerësimi i punës së një politikani nuk është diçka e lehtë për t`u bërë. Nëse vendosim idetë dhe qëllimet e mira në vendin e numëruesit, dhe mundësinë reale të realizimit të tyre në atë të emëruesit, rezultati i thyesës është shpesh dëshpërues.

Në librin Thanks Obama (Faliminderit Obama) nga Dejvid Lit, personi që shkroi fjalimet e ish-presidentit amerikan së bashku me të tjerët, autori rrëfen se si ajo që hyri në historinë e SHBA-së si Obamacare, reforma e Barak Obamës për një shërbim shëndetësor më gjithëpërfshirës, ​​hasi në jo pak vështirësi për tu miratuar dhe pati shumë gabime dhe vështirësi kryesisht të natyrës logjistike në zbatimin e saj.

Por përkundër shumë problemeve, sot ajo është akoma aty. Administrata  e Donald Trump u përpoq ta çmontojë, por nuk arriti që ta zhbëjë. Në Itali, ligji kundër pirjes së duhanit nuk u miratua dot nga Umberto Veronezi, promovuesi i tij më i pasionuar dhe më me autoritet. Ministri i Shëndetësisë në vitet 2000-2001, Veronezi dështoi në misionin e tij më të rëndësishëm.

Ishte pasardhësi i tij Xhirolamo Sirkia ai që e realizoi në vitin 2003. Nga ajo çka del nga një  studim i kryer nga studiueset Valentina Mele dhe Amelia Kompanji, Sirkia përfitoi shumë nga përvoja e Veronezit, duke zbutur disa nga aspektet më të debatueshme dhe përçarëse të projektligjit të tij.

Ministri i ri i Shëndetësisë ndryshoi fokus:tema e luftës kundër pirjes së duhanit, që ngrinte edhe problemin e lirisë së individit, u interpretua si mbrojtje e shëndetit të jo-duhanpirësve. Me fjalë të tjera, liria e individit për të pirë duhan, mbaron aty ku fillon e drejta e fqinjit të tij jo-duhanpirës për të mbrojtur shëndetin e tij.

Unë besoj se çdo politikan ka një objektiv minimal mbi të cilin duhet të vlerësohet puna e tij. Kryetari i bashkisë së Palermos Leoluka Orlando, e tha këtë në intervistën Kryebashkiaku Multikulturor. Fokusi i tij ishte kultura. Dhe duket se ka pasur sukses me të.

Mund të them se misioni është përmbushur. Nëse vdes sonte do të iki i kënaqur nga kjo botë. Kam kontribuar në ndryshimin kulturor të qytetit tim- theksoi ai. Duke takuar politikanë, administratorë dhe menaxherë në punën time si lobiste, unë e pyes shpesh veten se si ia bëjnë udhëheqësit e vërtetë që të merren me 1 mijë e 1 problemet që u shtrohen çdo ditë për zgjidhje në tryezat e tyre të punës.

Duke rilexuar librin e Dejvid Lit, gjej një fjali të nënvizuar që e kisha harruar:Sekreti i zgjidhjes së problemeve të mëdha, qëndron në të kuptuarit se cilat janë problemet e vogla që mund të injorohen. Jo të gjithë e kanë këtë dhunti. / Huffington Post Italia  Bota.al

----------


## Albo

Teme interesante, edhe pse artikulli e trajton shkarrazi.

Se pari, ne asnje vend te botes se qyteteruar demokratike, nuk duhet te kete nje profesion "politikan". Politika nuk eshte profesion afatgjate, eshte nje sipermarrje afatshkurter. Dhe te gjithe njerezit qe marrin pjese ne politike, jane qytetaret e asaj shoqerie. Rolet e ketyre qytetareve jane dy: a) parashtrimi i ideve dhe projekteve te tyre ne publik dhe kerkimi i mbeshtetjes me voten e qyteteareve - procesi zgjedhor b) vota e tyre e lire per te mbeshtetur idete e projektet me te mira te atyre qytetareve qe i parashtrojne keto ide. Perse e bera kete hyrje? Pasi ne kohen qe jetojme, jo vetem ne Shqiperi por ne mbare boten, shohim nje fenomen tejet negativ e shume anti-demokratik. Ngritjen e kultit te "politikanit te karrieres", ku politika kthehet ne profesion. Kjo eshte nje prove e renies se theksuar te lirive demokratike ne mbare boten. Dhe nje prove akoma me e madhe e rritjes galopante te korrupsionit ne ate shoqeri. Kur shikojme politikane qe kane ne pushtet me dekada te tera, apo koalicione partiake jo-natyrale mes grupesh me bindje politike krejt te kunderta, te krijohet pershtypja se kemi te bejme me nje sistem me korrupsion te betonizuar. Femoni tjeter tejet anti-demokratik eshte ulja ndjeshme e mundesive te qytetareve te nje vendi te ushtrojne lirite e tyre demokratike, duke krijuar parti politike apo te marrin pjese ne zgjedhje ku te ofrojne ide dhe projekte te reja alternativa para qytetareve te shoqerise. Sistemi i korruptuar i lufton dhe mbyt keto parti te vogla, pasi i shikon si kercenim per pushtetin e tyre.

Pra misioni i vetem i politikes, eshte sherbimi ndaj qytetarit e shoqerise. Politika ka edhe dy faza. Konkurrencen ne votebesimin e qytetarit prej nga buron pushteti per te qeverisur vendin. Pra kemi fazen e shitjes se ideve dhe projekteve te reja ne arenen e ligjerimit publik qe njihet si fushate elektorale, diten e zgjedhjeve ku sovrani popull voton idete dhe projektet me te mira per te, dhe fazen e fundit dhe me te rendesishme, fazen e qeverisjes se vendit. Idete dhe projektet e reja qe njerezit qe zgjedhin te kandidojne jane te shumta dhe shume te lira. "100 ide per nje lek" thone amerikanet. Promovimi dhe shitja e ketyre ideve per te marre mbeshtetjen e shumices se shqiptareve kerkon nje aftesi dhe nje plan nga politikani. Por sfida e vertete me e madhe e cdo politikani, eshte faza e qeverisjes se vendit, berjes realitet te ketyre premtimeve ne popull, pasi fitojne zgjedhjet. Te fitosh zgjedhjet eshte e lehte. Te dish te qeverisesh sic duhet eshte shume e veshtire. Dhe kjo i ndan politikanet me te zote qe i mbajne premtimet e tyre, dhe gezojne respektin e zgjedhesve te tyre. Nga ata politikane qe nuk punojne per qytetarin por per interesat e veta personale, apo te nje grupi te caktuar interesi. Ky eshte edhe dallimi i madh mes nje politikani/e dhe nje burre/grua shteti.

Dhe dalim tek pika me e rendesishme e temes, kush vlereson me ne fund punen e politikaneve dhe burrave/grave te shtetit. Pergjigjia eshte e thjeshte. Jane qytetaret e asaj shoqerie. Jane ata qe i zgjedhin me voten e tyre duke u dhene pushtetin per te qeverisur. Jane po ata qe perfitojne nga politikat qeverisese te suksesshme qe zgjidhin hallet e problemet e jetes se qytetarit. Jane po ata qe vuajne edhe pasojat e keqqeverisjes ne kurrizin e tyre. Kur politika prodhon zgjidhje te pranueshme te problemeve, qytetari i votebeson politikanet me nje mandat tjeter. Por nese politikat jane te gabuara ose nuk prodhojne rezultatet qe priteshin, qytetari e ndeshkon politikanin me vone. Duke zgjedhur nje alternative tjeter qeverisese.

Albo

----------

*Neteorm* (07-05-2021)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Teme e bukur kjo.

Mendoj se vleresimi per punen e politikanit duhet te behet ne dy kohe,qe eshte koha e momentit kur ai qeveris dhe e dyta eshte vleresimi qe i behet figures se tije mbas shume vitesh,qe eshte dhe vleresimi me i sakte sepse eshte "testamenti" qe politikani le me te shkuaren e tije. Natyrisht ai i momentit vleresohet thjeshte se sa ka permirsuar jetesen-kulturen e popullates gjate qeverisjes se tije,ndersa politikani i vertete apo ata qe quhen statista vleresohen se sa do ta permirsojne jetesen e popullit ne te ardhmen,gje qe nuk behet vetem me ane te ligjit por behet edhe me ane te moralit dhe kryesisht te shémbullit.

----------

*Neteorm* (07-05-2021)

----------


## Neteorm

Njerezit nese nuk do vareshin nga interesat personale politikanet do vleresoheshin me ndryshe, ndoshta do benin edhe me shume per popujt e tyre sidomos ne Shqiperi, ku cdo gje funksionon me mik.

----------


## Albo

Kur une isha femije ne Shqiperine komuniste, ne bankat e shkollave na mesonin se "Mbreti Zog ishte satrap, hajdut dhe nje tradhetar i vendit te tij". Ky ishte "versioni komunist" i historise mbi njeriun qe pati kontributin me te madh historik ne ngritjen e shtetit shqiptar ne Kongresin e Lushnjes ne 1920. Por ajo qe me bente mua pershtypje, ishte se ne familjen time, brezi i gjysherve te mi qe kishin jetuar vete ne kohen e Zogut, e kujtonin ate kohe me nostalgji, dhe vleresonin punen e qeverise e rregjimit te kohes. Degjoja nga goja e tyre se si per here te pare shqiptaret merrnin pashaporta nga shteti i tyre, dhe kishin te drejte te merrnin vize e leviznin jashte vendit. Mua kjo gje me dukej cudi, se si mund te dilnin jashte vendit shqiptaret dhe shteti i lejonte - pasojat e zogut te rritur ne kafazin komunist te Enver Hoxhes. Dhe ajo qe me bente shume pershtypje, ishte edhe qe bashkemoshataret e brezit te gjyshit tim, ata qe ishin komuniste ne bindje dhe qe i sherbyen atij rregjimi, prape tregonin nostalgji dhe flisnin mire per kohen e Zogut.

Pse ta tregova kete histori?

Thone qe historine e vendit e botes e shkruajne gjithmone fitimtaret, ashtu sic u do qejfi. Edhe Enver Hoxha, me guximin e budallait, shkruajti gjithe historine e popullit te tij, nga koha e shpellave e deri ne kohen e tij, ne ato qe u quajten Vepra te Enver Hoxhes. Dhe u mundua qe me ate version te historise, te indiktrinonte gjithe popullin shqiptar. A ia doli dot? Sigurisht qe jo. Pasi fitimtaret e historise nuk jane asnjehere te perjetshem. Ata ose rrezohen, ose vriten, ose vdesin nje dite. Por ajo qe ngelet eshte liria e ndergjegjes se qytetareve te atij vendi qe e ka jetuar ate kohe e histori vete. Dhe njerezit gjithmone kthjellohen me kohen, e vene jeten e tyre ne perspektive, dhe gjithmone e gjykojne historine e tyre drejt. Mund tu duhet me shume kohe per tu kthjelluar nga mendja, por nje dite kthjellohen pasi askush nuk mund ta zere dot diellin me shoshe, thone shqiptaret. E verteta gjithmone triumfon! Dhe e verteta nuk ruhet ne librat e gazetat e historise, ruhet ne mendjet e zemrat e njerezve.

Albo

----------

